# Painting valve cover



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

I wanted to paint my valve cover but I dont know how to get it off or if I even need to pull it off. So could someone tell me what to do.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NittyNissan said:


> I wanted to paint my valve cover but I dont know how to get it off or if I even need to pull it off. So could someone tell me what to do.


go to an auto parts store, like pep boys er something.....and get a how to manual for your car. there like 7-12 buxs......tells ya how to do this with detailed pics...........and if i can do it, heh.............


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

man all you gotta do is search the words valve cover and you should find alot of instruction. sethwas did a "how to paint your valve cover".


----------



## Br1ngOnThBoosT (Oct 7, 2003)

actually...well u dont have to listen to me cuz im a newbie...but my opinion is that if you're not powdercoating your valve cover then i dont suggest you painting it...i just did mine a month ago...it looked great...got a lot of compliments...but after a week or two of drying time i cleaned my engine bay with the foamy engine stuff...it started eating some of the paint up...so just a heads up i guess...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Br1ngOnThBoosT said:


> actually...well u dont have to listen to me cuz im a newbie...but my opinion is that if you're not powdercoating your valve cover then i dont suggest you painting it...i just did mine a month ago...it looked great...got a lot of compliments...but after a week or two of drying time i cleaned my engine bay with the foamy engine stuff...it started eating some of the paint up...so just a heads up i guess...


does it not say on that can of that stuff, do not use on painted surfaces


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> does it not say on that can of that stuff, do not use on painted surfaces


lol, i was gonna say the same thing. 

you don't have to powder coat your vc, just get high temp engine paint.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The VC on my old B13 was painted a few times while I had it. The last time I did it, I just used regular old silver spraypaint. Came out good, and as far as I know, it's still on there. Powdercoating looks a LOT better though.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and costs a LOT more.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

if anyone gets some thing powder coated, ask to see how the process is done......kinda kool


----------



## Br1ngOnThBoosT (Oct 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> does it not say on that can of that stuff, do not use on painted surfaces



Lol...damn newbie... i knew i should've consulted you guys first...so i guess u cant use that engine cleaner stuff if you have your VC painted then...now i need to search the forum for stuff you can clean my engine bay with a painted valve cover...thanks hommies


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i had my valve cover paint. and its starting to look like SH*T and i was woundering how do i get it off. someone told me to wet sand it off. but iono if that was okay to do?


----------

